# ICD_10 Boot camp



## coachlang3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if AAPC is doing a boot camp in North Carolina?  It's not on the list yet and my CEO wants me to go to one and the one he sent me to look into is for AHIMA.

The closest one I can find right now is Georgia and that's a bit far at 5 hours.

Thanks for any info gang!!!


----------



## jefroisland@juno.com (Jan 10, 2013)

I see one for North Carolina.  It's an implementation boot camp, so don't know if it will be all that you need.

ICD-10 Boot Camp  
Instructor: 
Rhonda Buckholtz, CPC, CPMA, CPC-I, CENTC, CGSC, COBGC, CPEDCDate: 2/21/2013 Time: 8:00 AM Member Price: $695 Non Member Price: $795.00 Event Location Information State: NC City: Charlotte Location: 
Holiday Inn Express
805 W Arrowodd Road
Charlotte, NC 28217

Holiday Inn Express  Add this to your calendar
2-Day ICD-10 Implementation Boot Camp (16 CEUs) - $795.00 (Members: $695)


----------

